# Help with holster choices



## usarmyttt (Dec 30, 2008)

I just ordered a S&W 638 and am looking for a holster. I am not looking for a pocket or an in the waistband type. Any good paddle style or very high riding belt styles for this weapon? I appreciate any help.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

I currently carry a 640 in a OWB holster from DeSantis and like it very much. I have also had very good luck with Galco for my Glock, and I know they offer some very nice holsters for J frames. The customer service at Galco is outstanding. They can help you find exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I call this my "American Express" Gun, never leave home without it.

Its a Smith Model 19 in a Don Hume holster. The cartridge slide is by Galco.










This is a pancake type holster, never found a paddle holster to be comfortable enough nor carry the gun just right for me. Same is true for IWB holsters.

Bob Wright


----------

